# Notebook auf dem Boden gefallen



## pechvogel>< (3. August 2012)

Hallo 

Mein Notebook ist von einer Höhe von etwa 1,5 m gefallen :S . Meinem Cousin ist er aus den Hânden gefallen. Erst hatte ich wenig Hoffnungen da noch was retten zu können, weil der Bildschirm sehr wahrscheinlich zerbrochen ist innen und eine Festplatte halb raus geschaut hat. Wenn ich ihn startet geht er 5 sekunden an und schaltet sich wieder aus das macht er die ganze Zeit und der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Wenn ich ihn aber ohne die Arbeitspeicher starte bleibt er an und schaltet sich nicht selber wieder aus. Wäre es sinnvoll  ihn  noch zu reparieren oder ist es besser wenn ich einen neuen kaufe ? 

Model HP Pavilion dv7 2250ez


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. August 2012)

Ob eine Reparatur wirklich lohnenswert ist muss man aber genau wissen welche Teile überhaupt beschädigt bzw zerstört sind.
Ich würde es in den nächsten PC Laden bringen der auf so was spezialisiert ist, und dir eine Einschätzung geben lassen.
Aber HDDs und der Bildschirm KANN ausgetauscht werden, aber bei TFTs bei NOtebooks ist das so eine Sache, eine Garantie das es klappt kann man nicht abgegeben.
Mach mal ein oder mehrere Bilder das wir sehen wie es aussieht (bei PCGH Hochladen - unter Anhänge)


----------



## Superwip (3. August 2012)

Beim Herunterfallen sind meiner Erfahrung nach folgende Schäden am wahrscheinlichsten:

1) Displaybruch
2) Gehäuseschaden
3) HDD Crash

Die übrigen Teile sind in der Regel ziemlich robust. Das die HDD überlebt hat halte ich für recht wahrscheinlich; du kannst sie ja an einem anderen PC testen; wenn das Gehäuse keine offensichtlichen Brüche aufweist ist es wahrscheinlich "nur" der Bildschirm.

Leider sind Notebook Bildschirme meist nur schwer (und überteuert) zu bekommen. Ein Ersatz zahlt sich wahrscheinlich nur aus, wenn du ein gutes Angebot findest, ideal wäre etwa ein defektes Notebook aus der Bucht, dass du ausschlachten kannst. Der Bildschirm muss dafür natürlich kompatibel sein.

Ach ja... und falls die HDD zwar noch funktioniert aber "komische Geräusche" macht solltest du die Daten so schnell wie möglich sichern und sie nichtmehr verwenden.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (3. August 2012)

Eine Reperatur eines HP Läppis kostet rigeros 440 euro, das ist ein festpreis von HP 

nur damit du weist was auf die zukommen könnte wenn du das nicht selber machen kannst / willst.


----------



## pechvogel>< (3. August 2012)

Also ich hab das Notebook zu einem Bekannten gebracht der im Reperaturservice arbeitet. Er wird ihn sich bis Samstag anschauen und mir erzählen was defekt ist. Das Notebook besitzt zwei Hdd, eine war beim Sturz aus dem Gehäuse gefallen die andere war noch drinnen deswegen glaub ich das die eine HDD den Crash  nicht überlebt hat. Hier noch ein paar Bilder  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind leider die einzigen Bilder, die ich momentan zu verfügung stellen kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. August 2012)

Das Display sieht definitiv nach einem Totalschaden aus, zu dem Rest kann man per Ferndiagnose leider wenig bis nix sagen.


----------



## strolch609 (7. August 2012)

Display wird wohl definitiv einen totalschaden haben. Ich würde noch retten was zu retten ist. Reparatur wird sich nicht lohnen, dafür sind die Geräte in der Anschaffung zu günstig. Zu dem solltest du bedanken, dass durch einen Sturz Haarrisse auf der Platine oder sonst wo entstehen konnten, die man mit dem Auge nicht sieht und sich erst nach einiger Zeit bemerkbar machen.
Ich wäre für Ausschalten und in der Bucht verticken oder einen Reparaturserivce fragen ob die Ersatzteilspender ankaufen. Und ein neues kaufen ist die beste Möglichkeit.


----------



## pechvogel>< (17. August 2012)

Hat man mir auch gesagt  Display wäre kaputt aber man könnte den Leptop doch mit dem Hdmi Ausgang betreiben?

Habe das Notebook vorhin aufgemacht und untersucht. Alles sah gut aus, die Festplatte funktioniert immer noch deswegen muss das Problem denk ich mal  der Arbeitsspeicher sein. So wie am Anfang gesagt, startet er ohne Arbeitsspeicher und bleibt an aber sobald sie drinnen sind stürtzt er ab. Kann es auch sein , dass das Problem die Slots sind ?


----------



## strolch609 (17. August 2012)

ich frage mich zwar wie es überhaupt ohne ram startet..


----------

